# threads for the DIY/FAQ



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

please post any threads you'd like added to the DIY/FAQ here, and i will add them ASAP. 
thanks for your help, Brad


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: threads for the DIY/FAQ (bhb399mm)*

you could add the all essential link to http://www.allroadfaq.com


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: threads for the DIY/FAQ (diive4sho)*

done, keep em coming







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: threads for the DIY/FAQ (bhb399mm)*

While it may be basic it is good info and might be handy to have in the DIY/FAQ.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3468610


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: threads for the DIY/FAQ (vr6ninja)*

done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: threads for the DIY/FAQ (bhb399mm)*

I ran across this DIY website and even though the Allroad portion is still under construction, a good portion of the DIYs in the A6 apply to the Allroad as well. I just did the HVAC motor replacement/repair so it doesn't chirp and I'm interested to see how it is driving without that annoying chirp tomorrow.
Anyways enough of my babble, if you would like me to sort through the ones that apply I'd be willing to reply with the titles and links of each DIY, otherwise here's the website.








http://www.audidiy.com/c5a6.html


----------

